# Débit wifi AirPort Express



## torino (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit soucis de débit avec mon AirPort Express Apple 2012 (wifi n double bande).
J'ai abonnement 200 méga Numericable fibre dont je suis d'ailleurs très satisfait (j'ai du 187mega en pratique en ethernet).

Or j'ai branché (en RJ 45 cat 6) cette AirPort Express sur la Box pour bénéficier d'un meilleur wifi, mais j'obtiens des débits wifi assez faibles aussi bien avec le MacBook Pro (2010) que l'iPhone 5 ou l'iPad 4..je ne parviens pas à dépasser les 65mega...

Ca me parait bien faible par rapport aux performances du wifi n. J'ai essayé de changer le cable RJ45 mais ça n'a pas eu d'effet.

Si vous avez un idée de configuration ou d'amélioration 

Merci d'avance


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Juin 2013)

torino a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un petit soucis de débit avec mon AirPort Express Apple 2012 (wifi n double bande).
> J'ai abonnement 200 méga Numericable fibre dont je suis d'ailleurs très satisfait (j'ai du 187mega en pratique en ethernet).
> ...


Changer de canal...


----------



## torino (9 Juin 2013)

Les différents canaux ont tous étés essayé, aucun changement notable de débit, idem en wifi 5Ghz.

C'est d'autant plus étrange car en étant connecté sur La Box Numéricable j'arrive à des débits de 90mega.

Avec l'AirPort je devrais atteindre au moins du 100-120 mega...


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Juin 2013)

torino a dit:


> Les différents canaux ont tous étés essayé, aucun changement notable de débit, idem en wifi 5Ghz.
> 
> C'est d'autant plus étrange car en étant connecté sur La Box Numéricable j'arrive à des débits de 90mega.
> 
> Avec l'AirPort je devrais atteindre au moins du 100-120 mega...



De mon côté j'avais éclatement le même problème et depuis peu j'ai fait ma recherche et j'ai pu constater que la live box était sur le canal 6 d'emblée.
Je comprenais pas pourquoi avec ma time capsule le débit chutait également.
Hors, en automatique elle se positionnait sur le 1 pour le 2,4ghz.
J'ai donc testé pour voir si ça venait pas de la borne AirPort en positionnant le canal de la box sur le 1 .
Et bien une catastrophe : le canal 1 est chez moi une horreur ! Même sur la live box.
Je ne sais pas si l'airport express permet de diffuser le wifi aussi bien qu'une borne AirPort time capsule ou extrême : il me semble que non et que l'airport express ne fait pas office de routeur.
Donc essaye de repérer quel canal utilise ta box numéricable et surtout je pense que AirPort express ne peut pas diffuser le wifi : ce n'est pas un routeur.
Il te faut une AirPort Extreme en aval.
L'airport express doit rejoindre ton réseau et non en créer un.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si l'airport express permet de diffuser le wifi aussi bien qu'une borne AirPort time capsule ou extrême : il me semble que non et que l'airport express ne fait pas office de routeur.


Si si, une Airport Express peut être utilisée en routeur wifi (donc créer un réseau, faire serveur DHCP, et routeur).

Mais dans le cas de torino, c'est la box qui est serveur DHCP et routeur, et l'Express est utilisée en simple point d'accès wifi.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Juin 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si si, une Airport Express peut être utilisée en routeur wifi (donc créer un réseau, faire serveur DHCP, et routeur).
> 
> Mais dans le cas de torino, c'est la box qui est serveur DHCP et routeur, et l'Express est utilisée en simple point d'accès wifi.



Ça doit probablement venir des canaux alors.

Mais les antennes d'une express sont aussi performantes qu'une time capsule ou extrême ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas du tout, jamais eu l'occasion de comparer.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Juin 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas du tout, jamais eu l'occasion de comparer.



Mais l'airport express se configure comme une time capsule : en mode pont par exemple dans l'utilitaire AirPort?
L'airport express créé un réseau et son wifi numéricable peut être suspendu?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Toutafé.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Juin 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Toutafé.



Ok ok à mon avis les antennes n'ont tout de même pas les mêmes performances.
Cela dit et par rapport à mes problèmes wifi dont ton aide fut précieuse Renaud, ceci a été résolu en changeant le canal de ma borne qui amorçait la plupart du temps sur le canal 1 qui est très mauvais chez moi (y compris via la livebox).
D'ailleurs j'ai laissé la time capsule en automatique un ou deux jours pour quelle scan le réseau et tant bien que mal elle s'est calée d'elle même sur le 6 et le 100 ou 108 pour le 5 GHz.


----------



## vincenzo123 (27 Septembre 2013)

je remonte ce topic parce que j'ai un peu le même problème...
Torino tu as pu trouver une solution? 

Mon cas: 
Mon FAI me fourni une bande passante théorique de 150Mbps. 
-Connecté en ethernet, mon MacBookPro me donne un début de 130-140. C'est nickel. 
-En wifi (airport express récent) ça tombe à 30-35, de tout près, sur n'importe quel canal. 

Quand même, Apple annonce un débit théorique de 300Mbps pour ce Airport express, et là j'ai juste 10x moins :mouais: ... j'ai raté quelque chose?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2013)

Ça m'intéresse parce que j'ai aussi le même problème. En direct, j'ai le débit annoncé, c'est-à-dire 150 Mo, mais en wi-fi via la borne Airport Express (avant-dernière génération), le débit chute à 30 Mo.

Je ne sais pas si en achetant une borne plus récente, j'aurai un meilleur débit&#8230; A vous lire, non.


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Les débits annoncés en wifi ne sont jamais atteints (ce sont des débits théoriques), contrairement à l'ethernet ou a la fibre.

En wifi, il y a une double problématique:
-La qualité du signal, (variable en fct de la portée et des perturbations éventuelles) qui fait que  la connexion ne s'établit pas forcément pas au débit maximum, mais se cale sur une vitesse de repli.
-Le mode de transport de communication. En ethernet, on est en full duplex (on peut envoyer ET recevoir des datas en même temps) contarirement au wifi, où on est en half duplex (on peut envoyer OU recevoir des datas)
De plus le débit est fonction du protocole de transport utilisé, donc du contrôle de flux et des mécanismes d'anticipation.
Concrètement, les applis s'appuyant sur UDP iront plus vite que celles s'appuyant sur TCP.
Le seul cas de figure où le débit théorique est approché, c'est quand ce sont des flux unidirectionnels de diffusion (broadcasting) où il n'y a pas d'acquittements, par exemple, les flux de télévision.

Enfin, je crois...



WebOliver a dit:


> En direct, j'ai le débit annoncé, c'est-à-dire 150 Mo, mais en wi-fi via la borne Airport Express (avant-dernière génération), le débit chute à 30 Mo.
> Je ne sais pas si en achetant une borne plus récente, j'aurai un meilleur débit&#8230; A vous lire, non.


Il faut regarder les spec de ta borne, si elle ne fait pas du 802.11n, alors, la nouvelle (qui le fait) apportera un mieux.
Sinon, ce sera pareil.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il faut regarder les spec de ta borne, si elle ne fait pas du 802.11n, alors, la nouvelle (qui le fait) apportera un mieux.
> Sinon, ce sera pareil.



La borne vendue jusqu'à mi-2012 faisait du 802.11n-_draft_, la norme n'étant pas, si j'ai bien compris, normalisée lorsque le matériel a été mis sur le marché. 

Maintenant, je suis tenté de changer de borne, mais si c'est pour ne rien gagner&#8230; Mais sachant que le wi-fi de ma box TV en 5 Ghz lui, me donne un débit correct, je me dis que c'est peut-être du côté d'un renouvellement de borne Airport qu'il faut regarder.


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Octobre 2013)

Depuis l'acquisition de la Time capsule 2013 n'amorce les meilleurs canaux et j'ai une connexion beaucoup plus stable que l'ancienne airport.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2013)

Et au niveau du débit?


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Octobre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et au niveau du débit?



Et bien mon problème venait du fait que le routeur (Time Capsule précédente génération ) ne balayait finalement aucun canal.
Donc je me retrouvais sur le 1 pour le 2,4 GHZ et le 100 pour le 5 GHZ.
En faisant un scan des réseaux wifi environnants il s'avérait que le canal 1 était très mauvais.
Je devais donc manuellement sélectionner le 6 pour le 2,4 et le 36 pour le 5.
J'ai remarqué que l'iMac amorce en effet à coup sûr sur le 5GHZ en sélectionnant le canal 36.
Alors je ne sais pas si mon ancienne Time Capsule était peut être endommagée mais en automatique les canaux ne variaient pas.
Depuis l'achat de la nouvelle borne verticale et bien les canaux alternent on s'aperçoit que la sélection des meilleurs canaux est effective.
Je suis sur le 6 pour le 2,4 et le 44 pour le 5 GHZ.
De très bon débits : 450 mbps sur l'iMac.


----------



## vincenzo123 (5 Octobre 2013)

perso j'ai quand même l'impression de bien me faire entuber avec ces débit théoriques affichés...
Un Airport 300mbps qui affiche 50mbps à 1 mètre de distance , un CPL 500mbps dernier cri qui atteint péniblement 60mbps (devices branchés sur la même prise). Franchement c'est quoi ? du marketing ? de l'arnaque ? 

C'est comme si j'achète un nouvelle voiture de 300ch, mais une fois au volant je dois me contenter de 50ch. Parce que la puissance affichée est "théorique", et le moteur n'atteint les 300ch que sur banc d'essai, sans transmission ni échappement,  alimenté au méthanol et NOS. 
Ce n'est pas mensonger, d'accord, mais pour moi c'est sauvagement abusé ! 

Voilà pour le coup de gueule, ça c'est fait


----------



## mto1 (26 Février 2022)

et rien n'a changé quasiment 10 ans plus tard


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2022)

mto1 a dit:


> et rien n'a changé quasiment 10 ans plus tard


Si, Apple ne fabrique ni ne vend plus de Airport Express.


----------

